# Post-Dudley swap meet...



## 66TigerCat (Oct 7, 2018)

Anyone know when Mike is planning the next swap ? I missed the last Dudley swap in July. Is he set up yet in the mill he purchased in CT ?


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 13, 2018)

That's a good question - has anyone heard from Mike?  I think he was hoping to have an October show.


----------



## catfish (Oct 13, 2018)

I asked him last month. I think he has one planed for November.


----------



## tech549 (Feb 25, 2019)

mike just posted the next Dudley swap at new location,march 17th  ,1017 riverside drive,thompson ct.


----------



## Mr.RED (Feb 25, 2019)

Is it in CT or MA my buddy said it was at a new location down the street from the old location. Can any confirm the info.


----------



## Barto (Feb 25, 2019)

Yeah baby! 17 March, Thompson Ct!  I'll show up with cash if some of you promise to bring junk for me to buy!  Looking for some early Mead Ranger stuff, front end, wheels and bars.

Thx,
Bart


----------



## jester125 (Feb 25, 2019)

I found it on Bicycle Mikes Facebook page as well but other than that there doesn’t seem much other info that I can find. It’s  only a few weeks away. Thomson CT is about 10 min from Dudley MA. It’s an hour away from me so very doable, can’t wait to go to my first bike swap.


----------



## Mr.RED (Feb 25, 2019)

Yeah my buddy Jose called about it so I figure I try to find out a little more info on it. I guess Mike is renting a Knights of Columbus hall of sorts for the swap.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Feb 27, 2019)

SUNDAY MARCH 17th 2019 DUDLEY BIKE SWAP. Our 35th Swap. 1st One at New Location. 1017 Riverside Dr, North Grosvenordale, CT 06255 (RTE 12) 5 miles from Old Location . Turn left at Rite Aid onto Schofield ave (rte 12) and go 5 miles until Rte 12 merges with 131. Building is on Left. Indoors and Outdoor spots. Call 800-336 B-I-K-E (2453) with any questions.


----------



## Mr.RED (Mar 2, 2019)

Awesome


----------



## catfish (Mar 2, 2019)

Great News !!!


----------



## Jim Barnard (Mar 4, 2019)

I will be there!


----------



## 66TigerCat (Mar 5, 2019)

I was just re-reading Mike's post on Facebook. It says the show is 9-5, no early birds. I don't see a load in time.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 5, 2019)

Let's not hide this information in ancient threads now. If I hadn't seen it on another forum I would have missed it


----------



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (Mar 5, 2019)

Looking forward to seeing the new digs. Our Wethersfield Swap was modeled after his and is the Second Sunday in June (9th) in Wethersfield, Go to both!!!


----------



## Barto (Mar 5, 2019)

YES!!!!!!!!    YES, YES, YES, YES, YES!!!!  Only problem is, I had a 2 seater Crossfire that I could fit all Kinds of stuff in it (for a small car), now I drive an SLK (it's even smaller)...I may have to get a roof rack lol

BART


----------



## 66TigerCat (Mar 5, 2019)

This swap isn't at the new mill location. It's at a separate hall nearby. Either way don't miss it.


----------



## Barto (Mar 5, 2019)

It would be nice if we had a way of identifying each other for a hand shake (or maybe to burrow some cash from lol)


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 5, 2019)

Barto said:


> YES!!!!!!!!    YES, YES, YES, YES, YES!!!!  Only problem is, I had a 2 seater Crossfire that I could fit all Kinds of stuff in it (for a small car), now I drive an SLK (it's even smaller)...I may have to get a roof rack lol
> 
> BART



I was just telling the story about loading your Crossfire with bicycle parts to a friend of mine the other day that also collects bikes that wanted to buy a Crossfire. The concept was that it would keep you from buying bikes at the show . Yeah that worked out well. LOL .


----------



## Barto (Mar 5, 2019)

tanksalot said:


> I was just telling the story about loading your Crossfire with bicycle parts to a friend of mine the other day that also collects bikes that wanted to buy a Crossfire. The concept was that it would keep you from buying bikes at the show . Yeah that worked out well. LOL .



I know, it was even funnier when I unloaded it and laid it out in my driveway - stuff everywhere...Remember the Hawthorne Flyer?  That thing turned out to be a pretty sweet rider... The seat and Wheels I bought from you went right on my Son-in-laws 49 Columbia - perfect!

Can't beat that car with a stick, I still have it!

BART


----------



## 66TigerCat (Mar 5, 2019)

I always thought it would be cool to have some buttons made that said "CABE Member" or something like that.


----------



## catfish (Mar 5, 2019)

66TigerCat said:


> I always thought it would be cool to have some buttons made that said "CABE Member" or something like that.




We have done that at Memory Lane a few times. Even do CABE group photos.


----------



## Barto (Mar 8, 2019)

A CABE photo would be pretty cool...

Anyone bringing any late teens, early 20's MEAD stuff????  Need a headlight bracket, headlight, stem and bars please. 

BART


----------



## catfish (Mar 8, 2019)

Barto said:


> A CABE photo would be pretty cool...
> 
> Anyone bringing any late teens, early 20's MEAD stuff????  Need a headlight bracket, headlight, stem and bars please.
> 
> BART




 I think I have a bracket and head light.


----------



## Barto (Mar 9, 2019)

catfish said:


> I think I have a bracket and head light.



Ah ha!  Ask and you shall receive.   Are you setting up a table this year?

Bart


----------



## catfish (Mar 9, 2019)

Barto said:


> Ah ha!  Ask and you shall receive.   Are you setting up a table this year?
> 
> Bart




Don't know yet.


----------



## Barto (Mar 11, 2019)

catfish said:


> I think I have a bracket and head light.



Morning, do you know the year of the light and Bracket?


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 13, 2019)

If you need somthing specific I can bring  to the Dudley Swap At it’s new location.  Please feel free to speak up . There is no way I can bring everything I have for sale .
Things I have Bars, Stems , Pedals , cranks and chain rings , NOS tires , Wheel Sets , Mens 26”  Frames . Fenders , Kick stands and other stuff . I cleaned out a bike horder house and that person liked to take everything apart . .


----------



## Barto (Mar 14, 2019)

Period nuts, bolts washers clamps and screws
Tire/wheel barriers
interesting tail lights
Chains
Accessories
A set of ape hangers 
2 speed shifter and pulley
Speedo drives and cables
Fat Franks or other large tires
Wise locks (Reasonably priced - sheese)
Toppers
And put a CABE sign on your booth's so we all know who you are -!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 15, 2019)

I actually MAY be going to the show with we're not sick..(24 hour bug was in FULL effect with my son at 1 AM this morning..:eek
And I may be bringing this Goodyear badged Colson for sale/trade..(Im looking for a NICE set of prewar Allstate ribbed WW tires,a NICE Delta Roadblaster "rooster" horn or a complete (Or at least lever/hub) New Departure front brake hub.. These are the only items Im looking for at this time..Thank you,Jeff


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 16, 2019)

bikesnbuses said:


> I actually MAY be going to the show with we're not sick..(24 hour bug was in FULL effect with my son at 1 AM this morning..:eek
> And I may be bringing this Goodyear badged Colson for sale/trade..(Im looking for a NICE set of prewar Allstate ribbed WW tires,a NICE Delta Roadblaster "rooster" horn or a complete (Or at least lever/hub) New Departure front brake hub.. These are the only items Im looking for at this time..Thank you,Jeff
> View attachment 964611
> 
> View attachment 964612




I will NOT be attending the show.. SICK as a dog now.


----------



## catfish (Mar 16, 2019)

bikesnbuses said:


> I will NOT be attending the show.. SICK as a dog now.




Sorry to hear that. Get well soon !!!


----------



## Barto (Mar 16, 2019)

bikesnbuses said:


> I will NOT be attending the show.. SICK as a dog now.



Bummer, get well soon, the flu really stinks


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 16, 2019)

Thanks everyone..


----------

